# crew cab vs ext. cab pickup



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Well due to one child and possibly more in future I am debating on trading in my 05 chevy ext. cab for a crew cab. I don't really want to cuz i'll will lose a lot of square feet for hauling dekes etc but wife says I need to, to haul children easier. Said it was ok to get a deke trailer if need be.
Anyway, those that have had experience with both..is it a real big difference in the room etc? Easier access? thoughts?
thanks


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

After driving both, I will never go back to an extended cab or regular cab. I absolutely love the crew cab. It is so much more comfortable for guys and dogs. I do understand what you are saying about loosing box space. You can get an 8' box with a crew cab, however it is a tank of a truck.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Make the switch.......You will love it. Only problem now is that field hunter never drives :lol: . I guess he never really did anyway though!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

verg said:


> Well due to one child and possibly more in future I am debating on trading in my 05 chevy ext. cab for a crew cab. I don't really want to cuz i'll will lose a lot of square feet for hauling dekes etc but wife says I need to, to haul children easier. Said it was ok to get a deke trailer if need be.
> Anyway, those that have had experience with both..is it a real big difference in the room etc? Easier access? thoughts?
> thanks


Sounds like a win/win to me. New pickup and decoy trailer! Not sure how this is even a question verg! Tell my cousin I say hi.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mega cab! :lol:

The only reg cab's or ex cabs I would ever buy again are work trucks.. I could never be without the space!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

T Shot said:


> verg said:
> 
> 
> > Well due to one child and possibly more in future I am debating on trading in my 05 chevy ext. cab for a crew cab. I don't really want to cuz i'll will lose a lot of square feet for hauling dekes etc but wife says I need to, to haul children easier. Said it was ok to get a deke trailer if need be.
> ...


Yeah kind of what I was thinking too..but I have such low payments right now I hate to jump up. Oh well, you only live once. I'll have to check around a bit I guess.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I will never own another Reg or Ext cab. Crew cabs are the best no doubt about it.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

well after reading your guys thoughts..I went through with the deal and got one.
thanks for thoughts


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I wish I had your problem!! Get the crew cab!!! I would kill for a crew cab Silverado if it wasn't for the mileage!

I have an Escape which you *could* fit three car seats across the back seat. My husband has been trying to convince me to get a minivan uke: when we have our next. No way. We will be moving onto an Enclave next! The only reason we are ditching the Escape Hybrid, is the horrid gas mileage it gets back home in North Dakota.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Get the crew with the 6' box. I only have the 5'8" or whatever it is, let me tell you, that half a foot our whatever makes a difference.

Their great if you hunt with 3+ guys alot. But the loss of box space can be a pain. Not a big deal for most waterfowl guys as they all think they need that status symbol trailer for the 10,000 full bodies. But even for big game, an antelope or two, plus camping gear fills up that short box REAL quick.

LOVE the crew cab, HATE the 5'8" or 5'6" box.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> LOVE the crew cab, HATE the 5'8" or 5'6" box.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

what they said. crew is the only way to go.


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

same for me. I will never own anything but the crew cab. Lots of room for the hunting party, and lots of room to get the kids in and out of the car seats.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 4 dr. ext. cab silverado, i love it and dont need the crew cab, but I dont have any kids...plus, all the gear goes in the trailer anyways


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Shu said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE the crew cab, HATE the 5'8" or 5'6" box.
> ...


Yep, Ultimate truck Mega cab, with 10 foot box! Have fun parking but it would be nice...

With mine and tool box, fueler, and gooseneck ball there isn't much room! Damn near have to bring a trailer to go pick up dog food! :lol:


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a crew cab long box and backing up into spots isnt so bad as long as you have the convex mirrors but i am also a trucker and am used to backing into spots. i had a 96 f250 ext cab sb. the shorter wheelbase handled alot better as far as fishtailing and ground clearance over terrain. i do love having the crew cab however. i figure for the extra 2 feet or so, you dont lose mileage like you would if you went from a grand prix to a suburban.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

well i went through with the deal and now own a real nice 06 crew cab but i have huge regrets...i miss my longer box and topper. I was able to get thirty some goose dekes, a blind, and a dog in there. Now how many??
Does anyone have a crew cab with the five and half foot box and have a topper on it? If so, how many dekes can you get in it? Been thinking of buying one of those dreaded trailers but don't want a big one. Doesn't fargo have a place to buy them? An aquaintance of mine bought a 6x10 up there for under $2k I think.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Crew cab is the way to go.

I found that the room is so much better and the major problems with extended cabs is that after awhile the seals go bad and they get noisy.

Or if it's a hard wind they get noisy.

.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

We have two crew cabs and after having nothing but exteneded for a long time they are nice. Plus they have the eight foot beds! Win win to me.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I got a crew with the 5.5 box. Hate the box love the crew though. If you need a crew with the 8 ft bed then I think you have to step up to a 3/4 ton truck. GM is on the ropes now so you should be able to hold their feet to the fire for the deal you want..................


----------

